

WebGL 3D Globe to visualize real-time site traffic - simontabor
https://www.gosquared.com/labs/globe/

======
lloeki
I've seen many 3d globes spinning around with day/night shadowing, but the
mere inclusion of the sun (however simple, as it is here with a fake lens
flare effect) makes it feel _so_ much more real and less uncanny.

~~~
jianshen
The sun totally took me by surprise. I work with folks on other continents and
it would be amazing to see a timelapse visualization of check-ins on this
thing in relation to the sun.

------
dutchbrit
I created the same thing a while back, but using the following globe:
<http://www.chromeexperiments.com/globe>

I quite liked using the spikes to show traffic volume.

Very cool globe though, love how smooth it is compared to the one I mentioned
above & the lens flare!!!

------
afaqurk
Very cool. Just gave it a test-drive with my company's domain. It seems
visually spectacular and data-rich. Most importantly, the trends feature is
logically organized with quick renderings of charts/textual data as needed.

Great work. Might just talk management into signing up for out other domains
too!

------
RyanMcGreal
Not a lot of Team Fortress players on the African continent.

------
majke
Hey, where are the aliens? I want UFO: Enemy Unknown[1] clone in the browser!

(not to be confused with XCOM: Enemy Unknown[2])

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFO:_Enemy_Unknown> [2]
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XCOM:_Enemy_Unknown>

------
snogglethorpe
Argh, the usual webGL problem: "Your browser doesn't support webGL. Sadface
:("

... despite webGL working fine in this browser (chrome) in the
past...sometimes... ><

[Sometimes it's due to bogus browser detection, but usually that tends to be
"chrome OK! everything else FAIL!"]

------
sp4ke
Do you plan to open source the code used for this visualization ?

~~~
davidwparker
It's built with Three.js, which is already Open Source. The actual code they
use isn't super difficult to grasp- take a look at the source. Server-side,
however, is a whole different ball game.

~~~
simontabor
There's no server side code at all for this - we're planning on open sourcing
our labs section as well soon (and doing more labs projects, of course)

------
jstalin
How accurate is the seasonality of the earth's tilt?

~~~
simontabor
It's way more accurate than necessary... like seriously crazy

~~~
daviding
From the source:

    
    
        function sunAngle(timeFromNow){
          // Don't try to understand this. It's taken from a NASA thing. I don't know how it works
    

:)

------
tudorizer
These guys keep on coming with great looking stuff. Very cool.

------
hudster
well I'm hypnotised

~~~
RaSoJo
Me too. My mind went into a tangent of space travel and hikers docking in from
far off planets. Then I shook myself awake with the reality of it just being
web traffic. deep sigh :(

------
axx
Great! :)

------
ger_phpmagazin
Practical application to be doubted due to bad cost/revenue relation.

